# Will not start!



## mklb (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all. I just bought a 2012 Chevy CruzeLS with the 1.8L three days ago. On two separate occasions the car would not start. I had full battery power but no crank. after letting it sit for about 5 min. it started, there are no check engine lights, has anybody heard of this happening?
Thanks


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Clutch safety switch or foot not on the brake?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My guess is your left foot wasn't holding the clutch pedal to the floor. If that's not it maybe something with the battery or battery connection. GM had some troubles like this on their trucks and it was a problem with the "mega fuse" but I don't even know if the Cruze has a mega fuse.


----------



## mklb (Nov 26, 2011)

Forgot to say its an automatic


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

mklb said:


> Forgot to say its an automatic


You sure it is park or neutral. Could be a bad neutral safety switch. Like the switch that stops the manual from starting with the clutch engaged. If it does it again, take it out of park and make put it back into park and see it that does it. If so could be a faulty switch.


----------



## cruze2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

*will start*

remove key from ignition it will now start when key is re-inserted, heck mine does that all the time, do not know if i should return to dealer or not!


----------



## mklb (Nov 26, 2011)

Well it did it again, and i tried everything that was stated above to no avail. Back to the dealer it goes tomorrow. Thanks evrybody for your suggestions!


----------



## wardrogers (Feb 4, 2012)

I have had the same problem with a 2011 eco cruze. It usually will start after awhile. The first time the dealer looked at it they adjusted the shift linkage(automatic). It happened again last week. I called the Chevey service line and they sent out a wrecker to take it to the nearest dealer. Just as the wrecker showed up, I got the car started. It has started every time since then. I did bring it to a dealer again, and they could not do anything since the car was then working properly. However, the service person said that it could be the theft deterent system. I was told to check for any trouble lights on the dash the next time it happens. There is a light showing the system looking out the ignition. Also, I was told to carry the second key and see if that key works properly. Do not keep the two keys near each other. Maybe lock one in the trunk.


----------



## trina (Jul 9, 2013)

Is happening to me frequently at dealership now to havve it checkked. Stranding me in the middle of nowhere frequently with no help in site, and no cell phone towers to call for assistance. Very dangerous.


----------



## trina (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm currently at the dealer for this issue. I turn the key it clicks but not other sound. All the lights light up and service engine light stays on. I recently had to replace the thermostat, replace the battery. Now what my warranty is out.
It strands me in some very unsafe middle of now where places with no cell phone reception.

Not a safe car


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

trina said:


> I'm currently at the dealer for this issue. I turn the key it clicks but not other sound. All the lights light up and service engine light stays on. I recently had to replace the thermostat, replace the battery. Now what my warranty is out.
> It strands me in some very unsafe middle of now where places with no cell phone reception.
> 
> Not a safe car
> ...


Check that the nut that holds the power cable to the starter is tight and not corroded. Sounds like a poor power supply to me as this causes that clicking noise as it tries to turn the starter?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Great observation Aussie ! It clicks must be a chicks . $$$


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi trina
I am so sorry that you are experiencing this and that you feel unsafe. Please send me a private message if you would like me to start a file to document these issues and send your information to the proper department if neccesary. I would like to assist you in documenting this issue and getting it resolved. Please include your full name, address, phone, VIN, current mileage and the dealer that you currently work with. We can start a file for you. Also how did things go at the dealer? Were they able to assist you? Please send me a message and let me know how I can help.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Vette108 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd like usefull advice, thoughts and ideas on what I should or can do about my car. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze and every time I go out to start it when it's cold (below zero) the car won't start. Sometimes it's completely dead no lights outside or on the dash. I had an appointment at Polar Chev for an oil change and tire rotation (it was -40 below zero windchill; I'm not doing it myself.). I also had them check out the radio as it shuts off from playing the usb and switches to the radio plays a few seconds of a song and switches back. Sometimes it doesn't switch back and will not play the usb, it hasn't stayed broken at the dealership so they say they can't fix it. The left front door speaker has buzzed and even stopped working, they can't find or repete that problem either. I put a deep cycle battery in the car to get it to the appointment, they listed that this was the wrong type of battery for the car and the charging system wasn't set up for this. I should have had it towed in, that's what I get for fixing it myself. I switched the battery back to the stock one and it had fully charged with my battery tender. Tuesday January 2, 2014 I dropped the car off in the evening for them to check it Wednesday morning. They said everything checked out fine...battery was good, alternator good, no parasytic draws...etc...I took it home after a heated discussion on "what am I supposed to do?". I got a ride from a neighbor and picked it up and drove the mile home to my house and parked it around 5 P.M.. Thursday morning at 7:30 A.M. I pushed the electric start (factory option) and it wouldn't start. Lights came on and getting in the car the dash lights worked and when you push the start button (keyless entry and start also factory options...I tinted the windows and put in Weathertech floor mats, the car is stock.) there is a clicking noise (exactly like a low battery). I called the service guy and he gave me the number of the towing company. They say if there's no problem they can't fix it, so I sent 'em a problem car on a flat bed. They said it popped right over when they jumped it and it it "checks out fine" they said they'd like to keep it overnight and check it in the morning. I got a loaner car and went to my asbestos refresher class on Firday. I stopped by Friday after my class and guess what....."Everything checks out fine" take it home. I responded with everything is not fine it won't start when it's cold and again asked "What am I supposed to do?". Thay said unless it gives them a code or tests bad they can't fix anything. I asked about the lemon law and they said I don't qualify as they hadn't fixed anything. I then got the blah,blah,blah we tested it it checks out fine and I again responded with but it doesn't start. I'm meeting the service manager at 6:30 Monday morning and we're going to see if it starts then. I asked how many times GM would pay for it to be towed in before doing something, he said it has happened, but says their hands are tied unless they get a code or something tests bad. Of course I'm hopeing it doesn't start Monday and -18 below zero predicted I feel pretty confident. Of course it's going to "check out fine" even if it doesn't start. What can I do???????????


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

If there is a strong Wifi presence around there can be interference. Oddly enough as it sounds, this happens occasionally and we have vehicles towed in for it to the dealership I work at and they start right away for us, I've never worked on any of them to see what the actual cause is, but 2 of our techs deal with them all the time.

Mainly happens around Cash Advance/same day loan type places that have a very strong system for sending and recieving information rapidly.


----------

